# What Sells Where and Why



## cgw (Dec 5, 2013)

Or why the revised Canon EOS M2 likely won't be available in. N. America:

Why Japan/Asia Only? | Sans Mirror ? mirrorless, interchangeable lens cameras | Thom Hogan


----------

